# My Father and Me 1970 Restoration



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

hello all about a year ago My father and me purchased a unmolested 1970 gto from a guy going through a divorce. here are some progress pictures to date of how this project is going. These are from the day we picked the car up. as you can see A very Lucky Find...LOL


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*And Soo It Starts... LOL*

First thing first separate the body and frame..


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Lets Get Sand Blasted!!!!!*

Here is the car after sand blasted. Not one Spot of rust.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, looks like a great project!! :cheers


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Sorry about previous post.*

I hope no ones pissed about the no rust on the car. I guess sometimes we get lucky and are in the right place at the right time. Believe me I could not believe it when Dad called me and said you have to go look at this car...


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Thanks*



Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums, looks like a great project!! :cheers


Can I keep posting pics I don't want to slow the site down.. LOL


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Arush said:


> Can I keep posting pics I don't want to slow the site down.. LOL


Trust me, you won't slow this site down with more pictures.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*motor is back*

sent to 455 block that was with car out to be reworked and this is what we received back. im not much into the whole gear head talk. but I did tell the fella that built it I wanted One Bad ass Motor that folks new I was coming down the road. I do know he stroked it to 476 and he said it should have just under ??? with pump gas 10.1 compression and about ??? ft torque. full Eidelbrock top end. Quick Fuel Card. that is about all the motor talk I know. But good thing dad Speaks greek cause him and the guy that built the motor had a great conversation.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Rukee said:


> Trust me, you won't slow this site down with more pictures.


:lurk: ok sit back and enjoy I have many many more coming


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Primer Time..*

Epoxy primer


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*One thing we always delete*

we have done a couple cars now, My father and my signature move is the heat and ac delete. Aint Nobody got time for that.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Now Is the Fun part*

Picking a Color other than Red. I hate Red. Black is nice. The wife wanted a blue car. I thought about it and thought how dark of a blue can we find with out it being purple looking. so I venture out to find the darkest blue without it being purple.... Not very easy. so I think I bought ten samples at about 20.00 a piece. and nothing. so I talk to a painter friend of mine and tell him what color I want and don't want he say got get this sample and I will spray it for you. Now mind you this guy tells me to get a sample of a audi tt color. I think to myself maybe this guy don't really know what I'm after.. right. Well I Could not have been more wrong with that thought.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Fire Wall Complete*

Now that the fire wall is complete we can install motor, trans, and headers ... ECT...


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Time to Turn this Goat in to NOT LITTLE BOY BLUE*

Putting all the panel on and fitting them


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Not Little Boy Blue*

Finally have Color


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Not Little Boy Blue*

Finishing touches at the paint shop


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Not Little Boy Blue*

trunk all done


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Not Little Boy Blue*

Had to buy the old girl new Shoes the over sized brake would not fit the old wheels. still waiting on new rear wheels to show up. 17x8 up front with nitto neo-gen tires and 18x 9 in the rear with nitto nto1 drag radial tires


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

a lot of my pic are two big to upload so im giving you guys what I can


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Great build! Loving the pics so far.....

On your color.....looks pretty close to atoll blue, factory color for 70. Of course hard to tell from pics....very nice none the less.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks. Ya I'm not sure of the color you mentioned I will have to check it out. If it is close that is by accident.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks great with the Judge stripes too.... https://www.google.com/search?q=ato...oTCNmUz4aM-ccCFQWQDQodX9gN4Q&biw=1600&bih=775


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

We are not putting any decals on this car. I don't really like the decals maybe at a later dare I will some made in a different color scheme


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Arush said:


> we have done a couple cars now, My father and my signature move is the heat and ac delete. Aint Nobody got time for that.


no time for that? hmm, so the car gets driven, and the air is moist, and a good defroster is needed to keep the windshield from fogging up. What's your "signature" solution?


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

12 volt defroster


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

I can honestly say I don't remember the windows fogging up all that much in the summer. I know it is weird


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

We may put in that classic car air or what ever it is called. I sure don't want no fan taking away any hp


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Pics of the interior


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Interior


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Motor with pulleys on it


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

More motor pics


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty engine......600hp n/a though? Let's just call that "optimistic ". Especially w 10 to 1 comp.

Any more specs from the builder?


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

i will get the specs soon. The builder is gonna be over when we fire it. like i said in a previous post im dont know much about the whole motor talk. but from what the builder said it will be really close to that number.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is the motor spec I received from builder.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Pretty engine......600hp n/a though? Let's just call that "optimistic ". Especially w 10 to 1 comp.
> 
> Any more specs from the builder?


i just posted specs from builder i hope it is readable. please let me know what you think as in motor talk cause i dont know anything about motors


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Going to need more port flow and a bigger cam to hit anywhere near the lofty 600 hp target. Stock the intake side on the bigger chamber Edel D's come in at about 270 cfm. Am not sure what light port work and bowl blend has contributed. 20 cfm, 30 cfm, 40 cfm( the latter very optimistic)That's where flow benches, extensive porting experience, and a CNC program really come in handy.

Will throw this out...a "Performer RPM package 462", same cc size chamber heads, alum Performer RPM round ports to be exact, down 8 cfm, stock untouched, to the Edel D's on the intake side, a port matched RPM intake, on a professionally built same C/R 462 only made 439 hp/ 484 torque on a well respected local engine dyno that's with the 231/240 @ .050 flat tapped cam and a tuned Holley 850.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Greek... I guess I will see what happens with the dyno once all said and done.


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

I do know this Pontiac motors cost a whole lot more than a bbc


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone know of any display company's for autorama in Detroit. Looking to put car in it and want a cool display. Or I will take advise for anyone


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

Just got the car back from exhaust. We went with 40 series flow master..


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Arush said:


> i will get the specs soon. The builder is gonna be over when we fire it. like i said in a previous post im dont know much about the whole motor talk. but from what the builder said it will be really close to that number.


Gotta throw in* my guess* on the HP levels just for fun. Closest guesser wins the car, right?

MY GUESS - 5,800-6,000 RPM engine, but don't think much more with the 110LSA. A wider LSA would make the idle quality better. Should have plenty of outstanding mid-range torque, I'm going to say 500-530 ft lbs. HP won't be anywhere near 600 on gas alone. My guess on HP would be about 480-500 HP from the engine, not rear wheel HP. Remember, Pontiacs are torque engines, not HP, so don't be so concerned or pumped up on HP numbers. Torque numbers are way better to shoot for. All-in-all, I don't think you will be disappointed and probably won't have a problem smoking tires at will. :thumbsup:


----------



## meckeard (Jul 5, 2015)

Looking good so far. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

bad news from the engine builder. he forgot to put in tube for the dip stick. as of right now we are trying to figure out a way to put the tube in without pulling this motor..... it don't look to promising thou.  :nopity:


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

She's got new shoes


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

New shoes. And nitto drag radials in rear and nitto up front


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*rear seat.*

does any know what a rear seat back and bottom would go for. just found out the rear seat back is for a convertible. when we put the seat in the car the side are three inches short. which would be for the convertible top. they are in really good used shape and are covered in black vinyl. my Father found a seat from a guy here in Michigan and bought both bottom and back. we are getting those recovered.


----------



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

looks great happy to hear that you and your dad are doing it together lot of memories


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

It has been a few months but here are some of the latest pictures. We are finally firing the motor on Feb 4th. Interior is about 90 percent finished. Dash is in. Aliment is done once we fire it up it will be ready to hit the streets in spring.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Arush said:


> It has been a few months but here are some of the latest pictures. We are finally firing the motor on Feb 4th. Interior is about 90 percent finished. Dash is in. Aliment is done once we fire it up it will be ready to hit the streets in spring.



Needs some chrome hood pins and lanyards. Otherwise, looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice564 (Jan 17, 2016)

Lucky! Wish I could say mine is ready to hit the road in the spring....


----------



## Arush (Sep 15, 2015)

*Missed Detroit Autorama*

Well my dream of having a car in the Detroit Autorama came and went. Oh well next year ....Maybe but on a good note we fired the motor and this thing is stout. couple electrical issues but nothing out of the normal on a build like this. one questions is the dash lights are always on when the battery is connect. we have all new wiring from America auto wire. have not looked into it to much just wondering if anyone may have a idea.. oh and the headlight switch is a new one times two. the first new one was junk.


----------

